# Ritchey WCS or Reynolds DT46



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I have been shopping for new wheels for the new season and now I am down to these two I have just ordered 30mm clinchers and would like a set of tubulars and these are the two I can get through my team. The Ritcheys I can get $300 cheaper. Is there really that much difference between the two besides the hubs. I weigh 165-170 lbs, 6ft tall and need them more for longer races stage races and hilly races. I like the idea of the deeper zipp rim of the Ritchey but also like the hub and strength of the Reynolds. Is one that much faster than the other. Thank you for your time and any help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

If the Ritchey's are the deep carbon rims that use Zipp rims then they are going to be deeper than the Reynolds 46's (12 mm). I haven't ridden the Ritchey wheels, but I have ridden 404's and Reynold's wheels. I think if I was buying tubulars I would go with the Ritchey's assuming you are talking about the version with Zipp rims. Not much beats that rim in aerodynamic test (at least at a comparable depth).


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

So the hubs won't make that much difference but the 58mm or 56mm rim of the Ritchey which is the zipp rim would be better than the 46mm rim. Weight between the two is only 36 grams Ritchey being heavier not much but more aero.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know much off the top of my head about the Ritchey hubs, the Reynolds do have a pretty good hub I know that. I have used swisstop yellow king pads for both rim and I think the Zipp rims brake a little better, maybe minor, it is for me living somewhere pretty flat but I notice a difference.

Crosswinds effects on a deeper wheel might be worth considering as well.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I would go with reynolds over ZIpp any day. went thru 2 set of Zipps last year. nothing catastrophic happened but I felt much more secure riding the reynolds. The zipps were nice but the reynolds felt much more durable and less flexy. i hear the new Zipps are much better than the 07 stuff.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

The Ritchey wheels are the old zipps pre dimple and they use there own hubs. I know Ritchey had a hub problem a few years back but have changed hubs since then and are now pretty good. The only thing about the Zipp wheels is I hear a lot of people telling me how much they love their Zipps and can't wait to get them back from their lbs. Hubs on Zipps have more negative feedback than any other hub out there, I know they roll smooth but reliability is another thing.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

Ritchey WCS Carbon use the the Pave 404 rim.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Bought the DV46's tubulars. With the assurance program it makes a lot of sense since these are going to be raced on every time I put them on the bike. Too many happy reynolds customers compared to zipp customers so I felt more comfortable with reynolds. My next purchase will be the SDV66's.


----------

